# Drugs testing in Ireland



## Giggit (7 Aug 2012)

Hi.

Please move this post if it's in the wrong area.

What is the process behind drugs testing in this country?
For example, can someone go to a GP and request a drugs test for themselves? If so, what is the process involved?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mathepac (7 Aug 2012)

Most GP's can do this and run a drug test (for a fee of course). It involves a blood draw and there'll be a delay of around 5 working days IIRC

If there is a test you wish to do for something specific (as against the standard "recreationals" of alcohol, benzodiadepines, opiates, cocaine / amphets, etc) you'll need to inform the GP.

You'll also need to tell the GP about meds you are taking in case of "false positives" (one drug having chemically similarities to another, but having a different purpose / effect.


----------



## Giggit (7 Aug 2012)

mathepac said:


> Most GP's can do this and run a drug test (for a fee of course). It involves a blood draw and there'll be a delay of around 5 working days IIRC
> 
> If there is a test you wish to do for something specific (as against the standard "recreationals" of alcohol, benzodiadepines, opiates, cocaine / amphets, etc) you'll need to inform the GP.
> 
> You'll also need to tell the GP about meds you are taking in case of "false positives" (one drug having chemically similarities to another, but having a different purpose / effect.



Thanks for your reply mathepac. 

Reason I asked was that someone told me that they requested a drugs test for spamspamspam from a GP and were just given a urine collection bottle to go and collect the sample whenever suited and leave it up at the hospital lab for analysis. No supervison just take at your own leisure. This sounds ridiculous but if that's how a test was performed and i wouldn't hold any faith!!


----------



## mathepac (7 Aug 2012)

What you friend is describing is a "drugs screen" or a screening test, a much simpler test with results available more immediately. A test strip or strips are dipped in the urine and indicators on the strips react to the presence of drug metabolites or "left overs". They give no indication of level or "concentrations" etc, etc. Very useful as an instant screening tool but not as good as a detailed lab test for certain purposes. The sample still needs to be supervised, as otherwise it could be from the neighbour's dog or his Aunty Mary.


----------

